# Railworks



## agricola (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone else sad enough to get this?


----------



## fubert (Jul 4, 2009)

42 comments says it all


----------



## treelover (Jul 6, 2009)

Train sims must seem like heaven to train spotters, etc


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2009)

The quality of that is pretty amazing.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 6, 2009)

Lovely graphics  I totally understand the attraction of this sort of thing, but I am not going there myself. I might not get out alive.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2009)

I started mulling to myself if it would be possible to virtually recreate the Chepstow-Monmouth line, began to warm to the idea and then swiftly closed the page before I got drawn into a vortex of time wasting and extreme spodiness.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 6, 2009)

Having said that, sparrow admitted over the weekend that she'd always wanted a model train set. Then we went and looked at the lego trains on lego.com. Then we wondered how big a room we'd need. Oh god


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Having said that, sparrow admitted over the weekend that she'd always wanted a model train set. Then we went and looked at the lego trains on lego.com. Then we wondered how big a room we'd need. Oh god


When I was a kid there was already something of the melancholic romantic in me: I built a model railway around my room but included a long abandoned section, complete with rusting rails, decaying buildings and lost sections of line.


----------



## agricola (Jul 6, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Lovely graphics  I totally understand the attraction of this sort of thing, but I am not going there myself. I might not get out alive.



Dont, I only bought it on a whim and now I find myself contemplating taking a days sick leave in order to drive the 1323 all stations (except Hanwell and Acton) Slough - Paddington again.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2009)

Like.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 7, 2009)

It does look pretty cool. I always wanted a train set for Christmas when I was a kid, and my parents never brought me one. Christmas used to suck every year until I was about 13.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 7, 2009)

Its quite cool..... but dont reckon it could ever replace the joy of actually having a train set....

I have huge amounts of hornby railway stuff..... people, houses, tunnels, ligths etc..... not enough room to set it up tho


----------



## agricola (Jul 10, 2009)

Still enjoying this immensely, though I am somewhat perplexed as I bought it for the steam engines, but by far the best experience is with the diesels - especially the DMU and the HST.  

Also bizarrely (and wonderfully) there are a whole load of odd camera views you can pick - including just being sat in a first class coach and watching the journey from the window.  On the scenarios with the Mk1 coaches, this is from within a first-class compartment.


----------



## agricola (Aug 22, 2010)

Western Region nerd-bump:


----------



## Sunray (Aug 24, 2010)

The developers are on to a bit of a winner with that to be honest.  Simple concept, quite easy to implement and if you were to buy all the DLC your talking pretty serious money for the full set.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2010)

every time i go one steam  it  tempts me ever so slightly 

 but i  know that way madness lies


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2011)

I bought steamworks 2 on steam yesterday. 

Next best thing for those of us without the room for a train set. Those who already have railworks can upgrade for free. I might set myself a project recreating the north yorkshire route although i know i wouldn't have the patience.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2011)

Route design:



Game play:



Don't know why they haven't displayed.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 2, 2011)

You have to use the URL format

youtube.com/watch?v=y8NC92jkd


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2011)

I see. It's because I'm using a mobile it isn't giving me that. I'll fix it when I get home from work.

Oh fixed it. Cheers.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 2, 2011)

I also flirted with this yesterday, however the fact it doesn't seem to work correctly with WINE for Linux saved me, as I rarely boot into Windows and wouldn't want too just to play a game. Particularly this type of game! haha.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh dear god, that route construction video is playing my song, and I want to dance >_<


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2011)

Flight of the bumblebee?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 2, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Oh dear god, that route construction video is playing my song, and I want to dance >_<


 
I bought Railworks with the "Tornado" add on for my Dad for his birthday, it's fantastic.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm not going anywhere near that game because I could see me getting drawn in and spending long hours rebuilding the entire Lydney to Monmouth branch line.


----------



## mancboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Unsurprisingly, there's loads of youtube footage of people deliberately crashing the trains


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2011)

A bit annoying how it doesn't come with a manual. Just played an 'easy' level that involves a bit of shunting. Managed to get the hang of coupling and uncoupling. But on my return to the depot, firstly it seems to apply the emergency brakes before I'm anywhere near the signal I'm approaching. Approaching too fast maybe? I was within the limit. Secondly it seemed to hold me at a red light for, ooooh, ten fucking minutes? (before I ignored it as I was getting bored) 

Is that right? It's a fucking game! If you want to hold my interest then don't hold me at red lights for an age to add 'realism'. Reminds me of flight simulator where you could wait half an hour listening to air traffic control waffling on whilst waiting for clearance. Get on with the game ffs! Although at least in flight sim some cunt was telling you what was happening and you could visually see the queued planes; you weren't just left sitting there like a numpty. It's not even as if I can jump out and read the boards for a bit as the game appears to bork if you leave the window.  

The other major facepalm is that all the points weren't set right to move the train into track four of the shed. That's fair enough, shunters have to check and perform that operation. But perhaps a bit of indication as to which is track four like a number on the roof like happens in the real world wouldn't go amiss? 

There is a map but that isn't the point. It isn't a fucking ship, drivers get indication of what's where with their eyes. They don't start pissing around with maps when hurtling down the main line.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 2, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> There is a map but that isn't the point. It isn't a fucking ship, drivers get indication of what's where with their eyes. They don't start pissing around with maps when hurtling down the main line.


 
Exactly. they have to learn the route, and where everything is


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Exactly. they have to learn the route, and where everything is


 
Not in the depots where I work. All the roads are clearly labelled on the sheds. Can you hazard a guess as to why?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ah right. I've found the tutorials now, they're not exactly obvious.  

The map is important and acts as if you had access to point controls from the tower. It also shows you how the points are set and you re-adjust them accordingly. Doesn't seem as bad now. Plus I've realised what happened with the alarm. I'm supposed to respond to the alarm so it knows I'm aware of danger. If you don't do that within a set time it applies the emergency brakes. Again it would have been useful to have been told that but maybe it's because I'm trying to run before I can walk,


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 2, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> If you don't do that within a set time it applies the emergency brakes


 
Just like the real thing then


----------



## Crispy (Feb 2, 2011)

Train driving is serious business! This is not a game, it is a Simulator


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 2, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Train driving is serious business! This is not a game, it is a Simulator



Well if it's trying to be like the real thing then perhaps it could invent a reason to hold me at a red light?  Because when I passed it there was none to be seen!



beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just like the real thing then


----------



## IMR (Feb 4, 2011)

The sounds are good in those clips. Trains and birdsong are the two sound types that attract the most dedicated of amateur sound recordists. Argo Records in the 1960s used to issue endless train recording LPs (best title: 'Trains in trouble').

Is that a Deltic at the start?


----------



## agricola (Feb 6, 2011)

IMR said:


> The sounds are good in those clips. Trains and birdsong are the two sound types that attract the most dedicated of amateur sound recordists. Argo Records in the 1960s used to issue endless train recording LPs (best title: 'Trains in trouble').
> 
> Is that a Deltic at the start?


 
post reported for not knowing what class the Deltic is


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Train driving is serious business! This is not a game, it is a Simulator


 
But has he crashed yet?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 7, 2011)

Funnily enough, flight simulator fan boys get a bit uppity if anyone refers to it as a game also.


----------

